# Essex /Herts monthly meet Thursday 27th September



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Well folks its monthly meet time at Mizu Brentwood junc 28 off M25 Brentwood on Thursday evening 27th September, usual kick off time of 7.30pm.I hope to see all the regular 'posse' and any new faces who want to come along for some good food with a great bunch of sociable friendly TT'ers then please come and join us :lol: .

So who's coming along then

Olds_Cool
Kennyspaceman
Lamps & Roadster Deb's
TTchan
SlineTT
Whickers World (Gareth50 our roving travel journalist :lol: )
Stortford RS Diesel Dave
mark 1423 & Lauren
vwcheung
Bung
Lorijay

Cheers Lamps


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i should be there Paul


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm there


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great stuff Raj and Ken always great to see you  Come on folks keep em coming.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yep should be good for me...won't be there till 8ish though due to work


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

No prob's Chantelle your on the list,we wont have ordered any food before then 

cheers Lamps


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh goodie more meets......


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

If I`m in the country I`ll be there, not sure yet of my movements next week !

G


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Your added to the list chaps,subject to you being in the country Gareth!! :lol:

Cheers Lamps


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

I there.

Just priced a tt up last night for side impact damage and it jogged my memory to check the forum


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

May bring my new audit tt rs when i can work out why the diesel pump in petrol station won't fit the filler neck.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Put you on the list RS Diesel Dave,looking forward to seeing the new wheels 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm there lamps 8)


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

I may be there, on night shifts next week so might have to leave a bit early but I only live down the road


----------



## Dollar (Sep 11, 2012)

newbie alert newbie alert - if I can get out of work earlier I'll be there :?


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Your duly added to the list Marky and we would be delighted to see susiecab and Dollar. We are there until at least 10.00pm normally so come along and meet us,we are a real friendly crowd 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

I should be good for this :? All I need to do is find the key for the side barriers as the car is too low for the entrance of the carpark !


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats great Vince,it will be good to seer you again and I know the whole 'posse' are keen to see your new motor 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Lamps
Will definitely be trying to get there for Thursday. Got a noise in wheels (I think) when turning right. Going to try and get it seen to this week. Hope it's nothing to serious! :? 
Kind regards
Lorijay


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh blimey Lorijay hope the squeek is a minor thing :? I will put you down as coming unless you tell me otherwise.

Hope to see you Thurs,

Cheers Lamps


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

im defo in tonight ! have a friend turning up with his 996 Turbo aswell


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll be in Kermit as TT has a broken breather hose and i still haven't sorted my nuts out!!   :roll:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

You've had dodgey nuts for a while now :lol:


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

TTchan said:


> You've had dodgey nuts for a while now :lol:


I know!! it's getting painful!!!  
I just haven't had the time to sort them out


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Christ 'sheared nuts' , sounds very painful! I'm sure the surgery can give you cream for that! Ahhh the 'Jolly Green Giant' rides again. LOL :lol:

See you later Raj mate, Cheers Lamps


----------



## marvllous76 (Jun 8, 2011)

Count me in please, may not eat much but would be nice to meet you guys


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Great meet again last night guys, always good to catch up with you all  looking forward to ADI next 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What she said!!!  
greating seeing everyone again last night and good to meet a few new people!

Someone needs to learn to add up before the next one though, how many times did we check the cash


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Elle, you need to change your sig on your phone to say "sent from my iPhone 5" 8)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Indeed the Iphones speed test was cool..... 

Great to see you all again, Paul has become a great rep for Essex. Too bad we are getting into winter again.

See you all next time....


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great meet guys,really good to see all the regular 'posse' and a big welcome to the new guys that took the trouble to come and meet us,you are no longer the 'newbies' but part of the crew!  Great to see you and I am looking forward to seeing everyone again real soon. 
Weather is not good for cruises now so I am looking at organising a 10 pin bowling evening in the near future as evryone seemed keen on that idea  Date and place to follow so keep watching the events section.

Ps thanks for the compliments Elias but as I said before, I just organise the time and place you guys make the meet so enjoyable! Respect to you all.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome idea raj...now I will look super cool 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## marvllous76 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for a great night guys and girls nice food valet parking, and a genuine bunch of people will be sunning it up in Turkey for your ADI but Tony the tiger and myself will hopefully see you at the end of next month. raj wanna see the roadster sort your nuts out.


----------



## Deb'sRoadsTTr (Aug 27, 2012)

lovely seeing every one  and chantelle get paul to clean your roof !!!!! make him sweat :lol: :lol: LOL !!!!!!!!

see you soon Deb x


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry guys missed it - was en route and got caught up in an early eve drinking session that ended up an all nighter !!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Deb'sRoadsTTr said:


> lovely seeing every one  and chantelle get paul to clean your roof !!!!! make him sweat :lol: :lol: LOL !!!!!!!!
> 
> see you soon Deb x


Hahaa I will do, make him stop being mean to me lol

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------

